

Emacs GitHub repo with modules for most languages - heretohelp
https://github.com/bitemyapp/dotfiles/

======
heretohelp
The actual modules are here:

<https://github.com/bitemyapp/dotfiles/tree/master/.emacs.d>

I recently restructured my 40,000 LOC of Emacs Lisp dotfiles repo into this
modularized setup. It changed my .emacs file from ~800-850 LOC to ~100 LOC of
simple module/config loading and color-theme setting.

I use a custom color-theme to work around my colorblindness. (Solarized is
less optimal for me)

